# Are any pre-made workshops worth the money?



## BearTricks (23 Aug 2021)

Hi.

We've been trying to buy a house for about 7 months now. Looks like we're going to have to do a bit of work (and spend a bit of money) to get the property we want.

I'd like to do the work I can handle, like kitchen fitting and made to measure shelving etc, myself and I'd like a space to do that. A workshop was always a necessity for me as I don't really have space to make stuff now and I'm itching to get going but in the interest of getting up and running as quickly as possible I think buying one might make more sense. I also think a build might be more than I can handle with my limited skills if I don't have someone walking me through it.

I'm probably looking at a 12 x 8 and as cheap as humanly possible provided it's a safe and watertight space to work and store tools.

I know the general consensus on here will be to build it but does anyone have experience using an off the shelf workshop? Or am I basically paying a premium to have the timber delivered pre cut with an instruction book?


----------



## Spectric (23 Aug 2021)

It is really not that hard to build a decent workshed, get someone to do the base and first row of bricks then you are away. It is just like studwork in a house except don't use plasterboard. Make the roof nearly level which will make things easier than having a pitched style roof and corrugated roofing sheets with boarding underneath to give some insulation. You have many ways to clad the sides and tools needed will be a decent mitre saw and impact driver as a starting point.


----------



## Fitzroy (23 Aug 2021)

Or am I basically paying a premium to have the timber delivered pre cut with an instruction book? - In short yes.

What I'd say though is set yourself a set of minimum expectations, design to these and don't expect more from the space. For example cheap, water tight and secure is easy, throw in insulated and you're in a different world.

If you're talking 8x12 feet then my previous workshop was this size and it was a pain to work in, if you can add 2' in each dimension you will forever grateful. Mine is currently 18x10 and it's a great useable space.

As Spectric said, the base is the key part, but you need this for any building, prefab or stickbuilt.

Folks on here can help walk you through it, although there can be too many different voices/opinions at times, mine include.

Fitz.


----------



## Ttrees (23 Aug 2021)

I'm no builder, but have been looking into making foundations recently
and have stumbled across the Robert Stewart channel on youtube.

The ground floors HQ is absolutely the most thorough video on the subject that I've seen,
coming from watching skill builder and similar channels, its nice to have everything explained thoroughly, well at least using terms which I'm not familiar with.

It gives a real quick run through ALL of the options, should one be interested, a quick google might get you a skilled craftsmans video on the subject afterwards, as regs might have possibly changed in this or that since, but there is a lot more options than I was aware of.
Some things definitely clicked with me, explaining what seemed questionable as a younger man.

I'm watching Foundations HQ at the mo, after being very impressed by Ground floors HQ.
I'll watch the lot of these, as they are so thorough.
Enjoy


----------



## Jameshow (23 Aug 2021)

You could ask at a local small timber merchants... My local timber merchant Henshaw timber would do you one. Down in Bude atm I think Bude diy would do you one. So ask at your local friendly timber merchants. 

Henshaws will deliver nationally too. 

Cheers James


----------



## againstthegrain (24 Aug 2021)

I bought a good quality off the shelf shed with double doors and a window, lined the inside and insulated the roof 20 years ago. Apart from painting the outside with preservative, it has been maintenance free and a really good workshop. It did cost more than a DIY shed, but I had a useable workshop in days. Make sure you put in plenty of power points!


----------



## MorrisWoodman12 (24 Aug 2021)

I modified a good shed into a workshop. Ended up 8x12': it's too small so I agree with @Fitzroy, make it bigger if you can. However I insulated the inside with celotex and covered that with 9mm ply (possibly a little too thin) and it's nice and warm in winter. Certainly not a difficult job to do and worth the effort. 
Martin


----------



## deema (24 Aug 2021)

Mini container, you can sell it when your done and get your money back.


----------



## clogs (24 Aug 2021)

is that 12x8 foot or meter's.....lol.....

a nice insulated conc base and make the frame steel tube, clad with insu panels.....
window doors where nec, UVPC....
all the welding (not much), bolt holes pre done.....
it could be up and watertight in a weekend.....
much better than a wobbly wooden shed....plus even after 20 years u can disassemble and take it with u....


----------



## Ttrees (24 Aug 2021)

That roof video on the Robert Stewart I found real interesting also.
Here's another one regarding foundations that I'm learning from.


----------



## owen (24 Aug 2021)

If you're making stuff for in the house, just make it in the house. You won't need a workshop for the kind of stuff you're talking about.


----------



## William2020 (24 Aug 2021)

I've just bought a shed and deliberately opted for the more sturdy building sold as a workshop for the strength etc. I declined the manufacturer's insulation (foil backed bubble wrap) as I felt I could do better, but I'm now experiencing the headaches of how to insulate properly as anything I do is turning into a compromise. I did the concrete base myself, 18x10, in two slabs which turned into two days of mixing with a hire mixer. Having waited more than twice the original advised delivery time, I've been left thinking I should have just done the whole thing myself then the insulation side of it would have been much, much easier. 
In the end, I've opted for a mix of celotex for the roof and rockwool for the walls, with 18mm ply/OSB for the walls and 9mm for the ceiling. 
Whatever you decide, wish you the best of luck with it.


----------

